# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Группа Пятница (5'NIZZA)

## JAHolper

Потрясающая, замечательная, удивительная группа, которая порадовала нас большим количеством просто легендарных песен.

Фильм о группе Пятница "Как я родился на..."

----------

